# Celine canvas vs LV?



## surfergrl89

Trying to decide whether to get the Ava Celine bag or the Loop LV bag. I’m leaning more towards the former as it seems that it can fit more, but my partner thinks Celine canvas monogram looks like something a grandma would wear and that it’s similar to Joop!’s canvas print  But then again, the LV Loop doesn’t look practical enough to hold my essentials, but it does look super cute and modern.

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## tiffanyann510

Can't speak to the LV Loop bag, but I've had the Ava for over a year now and it's my favorite bag in my collection!  I personally don't think it looks too "grandma" at all.  I actually think it looks super chic and can be styled in so many different ways.  I wear it to run errands, go grocery shopping, to dinner, going out, and I've found it's fit all occasions!  Hope that's helpful!


----------



## surfergrl89

tiffanyann510 said:


> Can't speak to the LV Loop bag, but I've had the Ava for over a year now and it's my favorite bag in my collection!  I personally don't think it looks too "grandma" at all.  I actually think it looks super chic and can be styled in so many different ways.  I wear it to run errands, go grocery shopping, to dinner, going out, and I've found it's fit all occasions!  Hope that's helpful!



Thanks for the reply! This seems to be the general consensus for Ava's practicality. Do you have the Ava in canvas? I was thinking putting a bag charm on it may help make it more chic.


----------



## misskittee

I don't have an Ava but I have the canvas bucket bag and LOVE it! I really enjoy Celine's monogram canvas, it's very chic to me. Definitely prefer it over anything LV.


----------



## surfergrl89

misskittee said:


> I don't have an Ava but I have the canvas bucket bag and LOVE it! I really enjoy Celine's monogram canvas, it's very chic to me. Definitely prefer it over anything LV.


I'm leaning towards it! Can imagine that putting a bag charm on the Ava would youth-en it up a bit.


----------



## earthygirl

I’m not a fan of LV monogram but in this case I would choose LV canvas over Celine canvas. It is more classic. The Celine canvas just lacks the chicness of the Celine leather bags and just looks very ordinary imo—-almost like a contemporary designer’s canvas.


----------



## Yes I did!

I have a Celine triomphe camera bag that I use for every day errands. I love it and find the canvas far more understated than the LV monogram. Only those who “know” would recognise it as a luxury purse. However that’s the look I was after: if you like the status of carrying a well known brand defo get the LV. Either is a great option!


----------



## misskittee

surfergrl89 said:


> I'm leaning towards it! Can imagine that putting a bag charm on the Ava would youth-en it up a bit.


I honestly like the maturity of the canvas. It feels more unique compared to what LV offers. But I also enjoy dressing "grandma chic" so there's that! Lol


----------



## Gourmetgal

Honestly, all LV reminds me of grandma!  Celine has such a modern and more exclusive feel to it.


----------



## Ninja warrior

surfergrl89 said:


> Trying to decide whether to get the Ava Celine bag or the Loop LV bag. I’m leaning more towards the former as it seems that it can fit more, but my partner thinks Celine canvas monogram looks like something a grandma would wear and that it’s similar to Joop!’s canvas print  But then again, the LV Loop doesn’t look practical enough to hold my essentials, but it does look super cute and modern.
> 
> What do you guys and gals think?


I have a Celine canvas monogram bag and love it. the canvas is better quality than current LV. I wanted something different to LV monogram. I have Folco bag and have been using it everyday and the canvas and leather is still going strong, some of the leather has wrinkling but the canvas is fantastic.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I love the vintage feel of Celine canvas, and I think LV create beautiful canvas designs too.


----------

